# Disney verschiebt Star Wars, Avatar und Mulan



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Disney verschiebt Star Wars, Avatar und Mulan*

						Die Coronakrise hat nicht nur positive Auswirkungen auf die Medienbranche: Disney verschiebt nun die Filme Star Wars, Avatar und Mulan. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Disney verschiebt Star Wars, Avatar und Mulan*


----------



## beastyboy79 (24. Juli 2020)

PC-Relevanz   -> nein
Hardware-Relevanz   -> nein
Games-Relevanz   -> nein (bis vielleicht)

Bombenartikel!


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Juli 2020)

Schade, dass sie Star Wars verschieben. Hatte mich schon auf den neuen Film mit Kirk, Spock und McCoy gefreut. Wirds eben etwas später.


----------



## keldana (24. Juli 2020)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Schade, dass sie Star Wars verschieben. Hatte mich schon auf den neuen Film mit Kirk, Spock und McCoy gefreut. Wirds eben etwas später.



Star Wars ... helle / dunkle Seite der Macht, nicht Raumschiff Enterprise.


----------



## Schrotti (24. Juli 2020)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Schade, dass sie Star Wars verschieben. Hatte mich schon auf den neuen Film mit Kirk, Spock und McCoy gefreut. Wirds eben etwas später.



Nicht wirklich dein Metier oder?

Auch wenn es keinen PC Bezug hat, finde ich die News doch wichtig.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (24. Juli 2020)

keldana schrieb:


> Star Wars ... helle / dunkle Seite der Macht, nicht Raumschiff Enterprise.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das ein Scherz war


----------



## DarkWing13 (25. Juli 2020)

DeepBlue23 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das ein Scherz war



Wenn nicht...Enterprise Thema rund um blödsinnige Cowboys-im Weltall-Storys sind Gott sei Dank durch...neue Filme wurden schon vor Corona gecancelt...

Der wahre Grund, warum die "Blockbuster" verschoben werden, dürfte wohl eher sein, weil es keine Kinobesucher gibt, und wenn doch, können die Säle nicht gefüllt werden, wegen den Auflagen, vor allem wenn man sich die derzeitige Corona-Situation in den USA ansieht, wo normalerweise immer noch die größten Einnahmen an den Kinokassen in den ersten Wochen generiert werden.
Jeder Film, der jetzt in die Kinos käme, sei auch noch so "gut", würde finanziell ein "Flop" werden.
Deshalb hält man die Filme zurück. Man hofft auf bessere Zeiten und Einnahmen, wobei sich das auch nicht ewig machen lässt, weil Filme auf "Halde" totes Geld für die Studios und Investoren sind.

mfg


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juli 2020)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich dein Metier oder?



Es gibt eh keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Star Wars und Star Trek. Beides ist mittlerweile nur noch absurdes Popcorn-Kino für 12-jährige.


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Juli 2020)

Star Trek Beyond war extrem öde und die letzte Star Wars Trilogie habe ich auch nach fast 10 Anläufen bei Seite gelegt. Immer wieder ist es schlecht geschnitten, unlogisch oder einfach nur langweilig. Die alten teile lege ich ein und trotz dass ich sie schon 100x gesehen habe schaue ich sie amüsiert bis zu Ende durch, bei den neuen Filmen klappt das nicht.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> PC-Relevanz   -> nein
> Hardware-Relevanz   -> nein
> Games-Relevanz   -> nein (bis vielleicht)
> 
> Bombenartikel!


Guck mal welches Unterforum das hier ist.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf Avatar 2. Der neue Star Wars und Mulan interessieren mich nicht so.


----------

